

Be a rebel, not a sheep: How to start a startup - irishnh
http://thechocolatelabapps.com/be-a-rebel-not-a-sheep-how-to-start-a-startup/

======
mpweiher
Looks pretty scammy to me...no links to actual apps produced as far as I can
see.

Update: via the "press" link you get to articles that show apps. Mostly free,
low single digit total reviews...low ratings.

------
theevocater
The tips tl;dr:

Know good people Don't waste resoureces

Plus interstitial ads? really?

------
wjgeorge
also sounds like development was outsourced. How exactly do you do $400 worth
of development.

some good advice otherwise

